# Warbirds over Wanaka 2016



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, images from last year's Warbirds over Wanaka airshow. These have been sitting unattended in my files, and since the 2018 show is gearing up, I thought it worth posting these. Link to more below.





DSC_5579 




DSC_6241 




DSC_6697 




DSC_7195 




DSC_5492 




DSC_8140 




DSC_8225 




DSC_8166 

Link to more images: Warbirds Over Wanaka 2016


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice ones Grant !


----------

